# Cheating commercial that should be taken off



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u4TptcSHN0

Did anyone see this commercial? You talk about being blatant when it comes to infidelity. I can't believe that any TV station would run it. I guess money talks. It's inexcusable.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Dafuq? I haven't seen it on television but, that is the most reprehensible thing I have seen on youtube.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Good old A$hley Madi$on. All the moral fiber of Jack the Ripper.

What's funny is that they put only men in the video when in reality A$hley Madi$on works a hell of a lot better for married women than it ever does for married men. It's like the fox inviting the chicken over to dinner, guess who is really on the menu?


----------



## Maria Canosa Gargano (Jan 30, 2015)

Dogbert said:


> Good old A$hley Madi$on. All the moral fiber of Jack the Ripper.
> 
> What's funny is that they put only men in the video when in reality A$hley Madi$on works a hell of a lot better for married women than it ever does for married men. It's like the fox inviting the chicken over to dinner, guess who is really on the menu?


Wow, what a powerful metaphor.

Why does it work that way Dogbert and why do you think ****** ******* would promote itself to men if truly married women use it more?


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

I heard men pay for it, women join free. I wish I was a hacker and could infect that site with a virus that will lock up a computer that visits with big letters stating "This computer has accessed the Pro-Adultery site A***** M*******" and display the history where it could not be deleted. Then allow proper use again after 5 days. 

Surprised some disgruntled husband has not looked up the site inventor and took him gator huntin'.

My wife gets the periodic e mail invitations on her work email. First time she got one she said, "Look at this crap" Her first hubby, "****head", was a serial cheater and that crap burns her up.

Now she just deletes with out even opening them. She has way of looking a people and saying that person is a cheater.....she has named 2 that i know and later found out was cheating.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

I have seen this on T.V. late at night. It's gross. What I find funny is that the women that the guy is scrolling through are all super young and hot. I'm sure that's not the case IRL. A young, hot woman doesn't need to be on AM to get laid.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Maria Canosa Gargano said:


> Wow, what a powerful metaphor.
> 
> Why does it work that way Dogbert and why do you think ****** ******* would promote itself to men if truly married women use it more?


Simple, supply and demand. There will always be more married men wanting NSA sex than married women. So based on this, it is easy to lure plenty of men to the site, knowing that only the creme de la creme of these men will actually be the lucky ones to hook up. For this reason A$hley Madi$on charges men to join but is free for women.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Divinely Favored said:


> I heard men pay for it, women join free. I wish I was a hacker and could infect that site with a virus that will lock up a computer that visits with big letters stating "This computer has accessed the Pro-Adultery site A***** M*******" and display the history where it could not be deleted. Then allow proper use again after 5 days.
> 
> Surprised some disgruntled husband has not looked up the site inventor and took him gator huntin'.
> 
> ...


*The only kind of bug that I'd like to see spread around over there at A-M is the type that one needs painfully expensive medical help for!*


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

For some reason that commercial made me laugh.

You do know that web business has been charged with fraud? Supposedly, They pay girls to pose as cheating wives that are interested in these men so the men buy more credits to keep talking with them.

I guess the courts may let the truth out.

We will see.


----------



## wmn1 (Aug 27, 2014)

Dogbert said:


> Good old A$hley Madi$on. All the moral fiber of Jack the Ripper.
> 
> What's funny is that they put only men in the video when in reality A$hley Madi$on works a hell of a lot better for married women than it ever does for married men. It's like the fox inviting the chicken over to dinner, guess who is really on the menu?


I agree with this. It's disgusting. It is part of the decay in society. I hate AshMad. Plus sadly it is free for women but they charge guys. That is backing your point that it is geared towards married women.

If anyone needs advice on snooping there to catch someone, I got some tips from an excellent source and can share them.

A couple of years ago, FOX refused to air their ads during the Super Bowl I believe. Good for FOX


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

When I saw that, I thought it must be strictly an internet commercial, but some of the people commenting said they saw it on TV. 

Hard to believe ANY network would air that. Why cant the Anonymous hackers go after someone like that?


----------



## TakenforGranted (Mar 17, 2015)

6301 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u4TptcSHN0
> 
> Did anyone see this commercial? You talk about being blatant when it comes to infidelity. I can't believe that any TV station would run it. I guess money talks. It's inexcusable.


Oh hells no!! I heard of AM, I read in article about a 40 something scumbag professor, his words, who went "undercover" checking out this site. I read it on Vice and although it was interesting to see what he was willing to go through for some strange, it still made me sick. I've never been so passed off at someone I didn't even know


----------



## TakenforGranted (Mar 17, 2015)

soccermom2three said:


> I have seen this on T.V. late at night. It's gross. What I find funny is that the women that the guy is scrolling through are all super young and hot. I'm sure that's not the case IRL. A young, hot woman doesn't need to be on AM to get laid.


On vice there's an article a pervo professor wrote when he went undercover investigating AM, said most the time they were dudes when he showed up. I thought it was hilarious that's what he gets he even talks about how much of a scumbag he is. I hope I can find it again


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

http://www.standard.co.uk/incoming/article9567467.ece/alternates/w460/Aman
da%20and%20Noel%20Biderman.jpg

The photo in the attached link is none other than Noel Biderman, the CEO of Active Life Media, which owns the website AM. 

Pictured with him is his wife Amanda.

Peddling infidelity IS A VERY PROFITABLE venture. As of 2015, his net worth is valued at $100 million.

Personally, I do not advocate violence, but wherever Mr. Biderman travels he has armed security guards. I think that he knows, some where out there, there is bullet with his name on it


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Anonymous should get a hold of their site...


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Let the cheaters have their website. 

F'em.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking for something other than my wife.... Looking to get my throat cut, looking to get an STD, looking to get blackmailed, beat up, shot, cut, taken to the cleaners in divorce court, identity theft, etc. If I wanted to find trouble, I wouldn't have to pay some company to direct me to it. It's not like it's ever very far away.


----------



## Augusto (Aug 14, 2013)

you know what....to me I could care less....if a person is going to cheat they will. Its one of the oldest things in the world. It has never needed a website for a fast hookup or discrete relationship. Men with secretary's for the last 80 years had them for "dual" purposes.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Forest said:


> When I saw that, I thought it must be strictly an internet commercial, but some of the people commenting said they saw it on TV.
> 
> Hard to believe ANY network would air that. Why cant the Anonymous hackers go after someone like that?


I've seen it on air. It was one of the cable channels in the middle of the night. I often have meetings late or early with Europe or Asia so it's not uncommon for me to be up and sometimes I have time to kill between meetings.


----------



## batsociety (Jan 23, 2015)

My husband and I love this commercial. It's just so _gross_. Always torn between laughing and throwing up.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

batsociety said:


> My husband and I love this commercial. It's just so _gross_. Always torn between laughing and throwing up.


Like Monty Python Flying Circus sketch *"The Architect"* with John Cleese as the architect explaining how the tenants of his high rise complex would be carried through a conveyor belt in extreme comfort towards the rotating knives. Turns out he designs slaughterhouses.


----------



## AriYarjan (Mar 21, 2015)

This as is incredible!! Did it ever get run ? There ought to be a law against it.


----------

